# Meeting Face to Face



## Kate C

Yesterday I had the pleasure of meeting Niamh and her fiance Luke in real life. I had a great afternoon getting to know them and I felt like I had known them for years.

The first surprise I had for Niamh is that I knew how to pronounce her name correctly. It is not pronounced how it is written as it is in old Gaelic spelling. The second surprise I had for her is that I had my 2 baby Scaley Breasted Lorikeets that I am hand raising with me and she got to hold one. They also got to meet my Sulphur Crested Cockatoo, Charlie. And yes I did take some pictures. I know a couple of the pictures of the baby Scaley with Niamh is outside but it is only still a baby and doesn't have any flight feathers yet. It is still about 3 weeks off fledging so it could not go anywhere on its own. Not something I would do if they were able to fly and would not recommend it to anyone else to do if their bird was fledged even if it was clipped. Where we were I could not take them inside. Here they are.











I hope we can get together again as I had a lovely time.


----------



## Niamhf

It was lovely to meet you Kate and your gorgeous birds. Luke and I had a great time


----------



## RavensGryf

How nice that you go to meet each other! Ooh those cute babies!! What a fun opportunity to be able to hold one so young .


----------



## LynandIndigo

Wow Kate that is wonderful that you got to meet Niamh and her fiance.. Are they your birds they are so cute... I got the pleasure to meet Niamh for real on Skype she is a very nice person. I hope to get to meet the both of you in person one day when I come to Sydney to see my Aunt....


----------



## Kate C

I am glad Niamh. By the way the soup was delicious last night and I am having another big bowl tonight.

Thanks Julie. I have been hand raising them since they were around 10 days old. They are really doing well and are around 4 weeks old now. I haven't hand raised any birds for a couple of years and it is always a joy to watch them grow and become beautiful birds.

Yes Lyn they are my birds. I have the parents and hopefully they will have a couple of more soon. You know that I hope to meet you one day when you come to Sydney for a visit. We will have to try to organize it so that we all meet up together. Both Niamh and Luke are lovely and so much fun.


----------



## Budget baby

How lovely, It sounds like a wonderful time was had. Perhaps we will have to make an Australian meeting in Sydney Kate . wouldn't that be great ?


----------



## Kate C

That would be great Cathy.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kate,

I'm so glad you Niamh and Luke were able to meet and had such a lovely time together. 
Thank you so much for sharing the pictures and a glimpse of your day with us. Truly delightful! :hug:*


----------



## eduardo

*That's awesome!*


----------



## Jonah

How awesome. Glad you could meet up, and share some pic's. Sweet little bird's Kate...niamh and Luke are a lovely couple, the only thing missing is your picture Kate....


----------



## StarlingWings

That is so cool that you could all meet up! Niamh, I love the pictures of you and Luke, you both are lovely, and the babies are just precious! How awesome you all were able to meet, sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, so nice of you all meeting and I'm rather envious because I also wanna meet my hero Katie C! the Photos are wonderful but like Randy said, it's seriously lacking YOU, Katie. Your little baby Lori is sooo adorable:thumbsup:

You and Luke are also a nice couple, Niamh. Btw, how is NIAMH pronounced? I always think it sounds the same as Liam with the H silent.


----------



## Niamhf

StarlingWings said:


> That is so cool that you could all meet up! Niamh, I love the pictures of you and Luke, you both are lovely, and the babies are just precious! How awesome you all were able to meet, sounds like you had a great time!


Thanks StarlingWings  it was so great to meet Kate and the birds. Charlie is very friendly and the babies just melted my heart! 



Jedikeet said:


> Aww, so nice of you all meeting and I'm rather envious because I also wanna meet my hero Katie C! the Photos are wonderful but like Randy said, it's seriously lacking YOU, Katie. Your little baby Lori is sooo adorable:thumbsup:
> 
> You and Luke are also a nice couple, Niamh. Btw, how is NIAMH pronounced? I always think it sounds the same as Liam with the H silent.


Haha it's pronounced Neev  
I offered to take Kate's picture but she was having none of it!


----------



## Kate C

Nick and Randy I try to steer clear of the receiving end of camera's. Don't want to break the camera or scare people off.

It is a shame we don't have sound on the forum as Niamh has the most beautiful Irish Brogue, I never get tired of hearing the Irish accent, so much softer than our Australian accent. It didn't survive the generations of my family as the strong Australian accent took over.

Will update pictures of the babies when they are a bit older. I know that Niamh wanted to take them home with her.


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamhf said:


> Thanks StarlingWings  it was so great to meet Kate and the birds. Charlie is very friendly and the babies just melted my heart!
> 
> Haha it's pronounced Neev
> I offered to take Kate's picture but she was having none of it!


Aww  And I'm an actual Neve, how funny! I love Gaelic and Welsh names, sometimes I think it would be fun to have a name that sounds totally different than it looks


----------



## Didoushkaya

Really cool that you guys could meet. 

Now I'm feeling a little bit isolated on my little island... out:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Are Katie. When I come to Sydney for a holiday I just have to have a special photo taken with you to keep for memories and the picture shows that I got to meet you in person....When I show it to my friends I would be very proud for them to see a photo taken with you Kate and me plus Indi insists on having a photo taken so he can see to what a lovely person You are. I am glad you had a wonderful time. Your babies are so cute and adorable....


----------



## Kate C

Just for you and Indi Lyn I will allow it. Don't know why I just hate having my picture taken.

Dee if we have a meet up in Sydney you will have to come over. It is not that far across the ditch. We have lots of Kiwi's over here anyway so you should feel right at home. You can always pick the Kiwi's if they say words like Fish and Chips or Sheets. The accent always gives them away.


----------



## Didoushkaya

Kate C said:


> Just for you and Indi Lyn I will allow it. Don't know why I just hate having my picture taken.
> 
> Dee if we have a meet up in Sydney you will have to come over. It is not that far across the ditch. We have lots of Kiwi's over here anyway so you should feel right at home. You can always pick the Kiwi's if they say words like Fish and Chips or Sheets. The accent always gives them away.


You mean fush and chups?
I've lived in this beautiful country for over 8 years. Our son was born here and so is, by rights, a Kiwi-Frenchie with an (unfortunate) side of English (I love his dad and anyway nobody is perfect, right?). Téo often brings back Kiwi-ism from school (has anyone ever tried to write with a pin?)
It cracks me up every time. Because we live away from the big(gish) cities, lots of our friends and acquaintances are real stubbies-wearing, gumboot-walking, vowels-chewing local authentics. After all this time, I still often feel like I need the subtitles.

Thanks for the invitation. I'd love to go back to Aussie sometime and I'll make sure to let you know


----------



## Niamhf

Oh I definitely wanted to take them home! 

How cool that your name is Neve StarlingWings


----------



## Kate C

Luv it Dee. Yes I meant Fush and Chups, but because of forum rules I could not post the Kiwi way of saying sheets so I thought I should put them both in English. The Secretary of our Parrot Club is a Kiwi and we often get a laugh from her with the way she says things. I know what you mean about subtitles. I am also in a country style town so stubbies and gumboots are pretty regular here too. Maybe not so much the gumboots, more steal caps or runners.

Niamh I was wondering if you were going to try to kidnap them.


----------



## Niamhf

Lol I was sorely tempted!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ha Ha!!! I have never heard of Fush and Chups before. I am going to try to catch a Fush this afternoon and have it for dinner tonight. But it is cold have a nasty breeze blowing... Fish and chips is a lovely warmer for dinner anytime.. Or i should say Fush and Chups..


----------



## despoinaki

Oooh how great is that? I wish I was closer and meet you both! I am just too far away! Seems you all had a wonderful time and Kate,your birds are stunning!


----------

